# A dankung 20/50-30/60 tube test.



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I got the chance to try dankung's 20/50-30/60.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

good shooting were those empty shotgun shells?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nice shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good show!


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks fellows.

Bigron yes those were shotgun shells. I learned that trick from the late Rufus Hussy back in the early 70s when he shot at the Pool town fire Dept. old time thrashers reunion fund raising. Rufus used rocks and I'm told by people who watched him longer then I did that HE NEVER MISSED :slap:


----------

